# NY Trip Equipment. Thoughts?



## sanj (Jun 8, 2015)

Time to select equipment for the trip. The best part before the trip. Lol.
I am thinking of taking the following. You PLEASE advice.
1. 5d3. (Was earlier thinking not taking this but buying the 5dr. Now not so inclined)
2. 16-35 f4 IS - Daytime wide angle.
3. 24-105 f4 IS - Daytime walk around. 
4. 85mm f1.2 for night Manhattan. 
5. 35mm f2 IS for night handheld shots.
6. Arca head with light weight Gitzo tripod. 

Undecided:
1. Zeiss 35 1.4 for tripod night city shots, stars if I end up going camping. 
2. 70-200 mm. I like the range but will be so heavy for full day trips. 
3. I have the 24-70 2.8 II as well but am favoring the 24-105 because of reach and IS. Mistake?

Anything I should add/delete? 

Sorry also am taking Sony RX1003 for restaurants etc.

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 8, 2015)

I like your choices. I'm intrigued by your intended use of the 85L II -- what types of shots would you need that lens for? Just curious.

Lens selection is a personal thing. Ask 10 people, and you're more likely to get 10 different answers. I would leave the Zeiss 35 at home and make due with the 35 f/2 IS (the extra lens is not worth the weight and space for a camping excursion that is not certain). Lacking the hard infinity stop will take some trial and error to dial in, but once it's set, it's set. I would also swap the 24-105 for the 24-70 II especially if you decide to bring a 70-xxx zoom. The zoom would have limited use in NYC (river shots, cityscapes from the top of a skyscraper, etc.) but it'd see a lot more use once you get out of NYC. I'd opt for the 70-300L because it is lighter and more compact than the 70-200, but if didn't have access to that then I'd bring the 70-200. Losing the 100-200 (with extender) mm focal length range is ok for a day trip, but if you're going on a weeklong+ trip, I'd find a way to bring the longer zoom. I might leave it in the car or hotel room, but it'd make it on the plane.  Oh, and make sure your insurance is in place.


----------



## sanj (Jun 8, 2015)

*Thank you* Random Orbits.
85 is for people in their element on the neon lit roads. 
Yes I agree about the Zeiss being omitted. I was thinking of night city scape with the lens at 1.4 and low ISO. Also on 4th of July. But I am sure f2 will work fine just as well. 
So resistant at including 70-200 because of weight. I do not have the 70-300 unfortunately. I will be in NY for 2 weeks.
Thinking...


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 8, 2015)

For ultra-wide angle, you can always stitch stuff together when you get home.

BTW, when I went to NYC I was told to forget about the Empire State Building as the lineups were not worth it. As I walked past on the street, I saw an empty roped-off area that looked like a waiting area, so I went inside and asked about the wait and was told there is none... so I continued through the lobby and up to a large empty room obviously used to cue up for the wait.... with nobody in it. I walked straight to security, then straight to the elevator... got out, walked into the second elevator, and out onto the top.... could not have taken even 5 minutes....

The view from the top was impressive.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 8, 2015)

sanj said:


> Time to select equipment for the trip. The best part before the trip. Lol.
> I am thinking of taking the following. You PLEASE advice.
> 1. 5d3. (Was earlier thinking not taking this but buying the 5dr. Now not so inclined)
> 2. 16-35 f4 IS - Daytime wide angle.
> ...


Have you considered a monopod instead of the tripod? You can use a monopod in areas where tripods are discouraged (museums and such). Mine is a combination hiking pole/monopod. It has a walnut ball on the top that screws off to reveal a camera mount.... 

Helpful hint.... when walking through security, use it as a cane, limp slightly, and mutter "arthritis".....


----------



## sanj (Jun 8, 2015)

hahahaha Don. Good idea! But I do need a tripod I want to do long shutter stuff at night.


----------



## tron (Jun 8, 2015)

I would get: 

2 5D3s (to avoid changing lenses all the time*)
TS-E 17 (so many tall buildings...)
24-70 2.8 (best iq walkaround lens)
70-200 f/4 IS (light and sharp)
tripod (night shots)

Nothing else

* Murphy's law can still strike: 2 cameras with 3 lenses... you know the rest ;D


----------

